# Trouble shooting on the 430 EXII (HELP!)



## D.Sim (Jan 7, 2012)

I've run into a few problems on my 430 EXII recently, would appreciate if anyone can give some feedback if necessary

First up the AF Assist firing on my speedlight isn't firing. That red grid that projects, and helps (A lot) with AF in low light... I've no idea when it stopped firing, I've just noticed it recently... =(
Its not the settings, i've tried setting the custom functions on that, but its still out..

Also, at times when using remote flash (I use a Yong Nuo wireless trigger), the flash wouldn't trigger. When it doesn't trigger the display on the back of the flash will be blinking (flashing?) - not just one part, the entire display. Any idea whats going on?

Cheers!

p/s
Theres no Canon service centre where I stay, unfortunately, so if this is a fixable problem at home, it would be awesome... else I'll need to find some way to get it to a service centre...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 7, 2012)

have you checked the custom functions on both the camera and the flash? 
Blinking screen usually means batteries are running low and need to be changed out


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 7, 2012)

Try above, plus I had the same flashing screen issue with a 580 EX II. It's a 'feature' if the wide panel is pulled out for bounce flash so make sure that's pushed right in. Also as a diagnostic make sure you try it at a 90 degree angle, maybe something is wrong with the switch that determines if the wide panel has been pulled out.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 7, 2012)

also try clear all custom functions for the flash on the flash and the camera another thing you can try is set the flash as a slave then the AF assist should pulse indicating its in slave mode then you can at least see the AF assist light is functioning


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, custom functions have been cleared - many times... Did mention in in OP. Hoping its not an internal problem...


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 10, 2012)

Check the batteries. Most of the time when I have run into trouble with my 430 EX II, not so much my 580 EX II has been the batteries were low or lowish


----------



## Crapking (Jan 10, 2012)

While 'we' are troubleshooting the 430, can someone simply walk through how to use it as AF assist on a 7D. I've heard about it but never took the time to read how to do it. Will it send out a weak flash output or simply an invisible IR pulse? I'd like to improve my autofocus capture rate shooting indoor sports w/o the flash going off. Thanks in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2012)

Crapking said:


> While 'we' are troubleshooting the 430, can someone simply walk through how to use it as AF assist on a 7D. I've heard about it but never took the time to read how to do it. Will it send out a weak flash output or simply an invisible IR pulse? I'd like to improve my autofocus capture rate shooting indoor sports w/o the flash going off. Thanks in advance.



Just the AF assist lamp projecting a grid, although its visible red, not invisible IR. Don't have my 7D with me, but IIRC it's in 1st shooting menu > flash control > external flash C.Fn settings, there's one for AF assist only.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 10, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> First up the AF Assist firing on my speedlight isn't firing. That red grid that projects, and helps (A lot) with AF in low light... I've no idea when it stopped firing, I've just noticed it recently... =(
> Its not the settings, i've tried setting the custom functions on that, but its still out..



it will not be used in some modes. read the manual.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, most common is AI Servo, the assist lamp is disabled.


----------



## Crapking (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for that tip - I usually shoot AI servo for indoor sports and now I know (in advance) why it wouldn't work. Love how you anticipated the next question....


----------



## PaperTiger (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, doesn't work on AI Servo. Needs to be in AI Focus or One Shot. That gets me sometimes if I forget that I'd switched focus modes in manual.


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Neuro... unfortunately its still not working - cleared functions (again), AI Servo, AI Focus, One Shot... all not working. looks like i'll need to find a way to get it sent for repairs... thank goodness for warranties.


----------

